# Shirt Monogramming



## ronrex (Sep 13, 2006)

Would you recommend having dress shirts monogramed. If so is this looked upon as being preppy or does it symbolize looking professional. Where did having shirts monogrammed originate from.


Thanks


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I personaly don't like visible monograms. I guess that the origin was in the times when shirts were laundered together, so you can tell yours apart from the others.

I still think that they can be stylish if done well.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I pass, and heres my reasoning. Some people see monograms as ostentation and walk away with a negative impression. Now, take the small mount of money saved and translate it into a tie, shoe care kit etc that help build a positive impression. And never, ever forget Scarlett's reaction counting Bellle Watling's contribution in a cologne soaked handkerchief monogrammed R.B.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ronrex:

Some info on monograms from *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*:

Monograms (your initials embroidered) on your shirts were originally so that you got YOUR shirts back from the laundry. They were also standard on custom-made shirts and the real reason for their popularity and aura. 

"Monogram" means "to mark with a design composed of one or more letters, typically the initials of a name". The word comes from the Greek "_mono_", + "_gramma"_; meaning "one letter". 

In recent years monograms have been regarded as ostentatious, especially initials on a shirt cuff. If you really want a monogram, the more acceptable are those not easily seen, like on the pocket of a shirt or best -- centered five or six inches up from the waist on the left side between the pocket (or if no pocket, where it would have been) and waist.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like monograms sometimes.It represents the feeling of being important and professional.


----------



## NWilliams (Aug 31, 2006)

Do it, way too many people wear other peoples names/initials on their clothes..


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

I am not a fan of monograms myself, but my uncle knows a guy who has a Korean monogram on his shirt cuff. My uncle asked about if the guy had any Korean ancestry. The guy replied "I'm not Korean, but my dry cleaner is, the monogram translates to _No f'n starch_." I might consider that one :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally I would pass on the monogram...it just sends the wrong message.


----------



## countdemoney (Apr 5, 2005)

I would skip the shirt cuff as well. Those are normally aplied by machine and lack originality, IMO.

I've done the method Andy suggested and liked it, but I'm still a fan of having the monogram on the forearm ala the Fred Astaire picture in Dressing the Man.

I think the inside yoke placement is also nice if you pefer your monogram a bit more private.


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*They're fine. Try them out.*

This distinguished Forum is usually split on the monogram issue and the topic comes up bi-monthly, more or less. For the record, I have about half of my shirts monogrammed and always on the cuff (half are on the left cuff and half on the right). Generally, the monogram's color is close to the color of the shirt cuff. My monograms are smallish and in a nice script or in square letters. They look great and if anyone is put off by them, or thinks they are in bad taste, I have not heard about it except in discussions here. Film Noir Buff loathes monograms, for example.

On the other hand, mine are often complimented when noticed, which is only part of the time anyway. I find that they attract more interest and appreciation when I am in big cities on business though, than when at my office here. Perhaps locals are used to seeing me wearing them.

Regardless, I love the styles and methods of menswear of the 1930's and monograms were quite fashionable then among the era's well dressed gents. Thus, for me, in that monograms were good enough for Cary Grant, Fred Astaire, William Powell, et al, well, they should certainly be good enough for me. Frankly, I think they are pretty cool if toned down a bit. Also, women seem to love them, i.e. my wife always prefers that I wear a monogrammed shirt when we are going out! So, please give them a try and see how they work for you.

Kind regards,


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

i have my dress shirts monogrammed and i don't really mind coz: a. its free anyway, and b. i just damn feel like it.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

No monograms. However, hidden nametags are okay.

M8


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Personally I don't care for them and a lot of people consider them to be the height of gauche so I've never bothered. 

If you really like them, consider the fact that many people will form an impression of you that you probably don't want to give.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

*I vote no.*

I used to monogram my shirts, but I stopped doing it.

My former bespoke salesman at Turnbull never had them. He felt that they were showy. None of his fellow salesmen had them.

My MTM salesman at Brooks doesn't have them because "I know who am I, and I don't need a reminder."

I knew a prominent criminal lawyer who recently passed away who used to have the monogram on his cuff. I would say that a monogram on the cuff is gauche.

Whenever I see Mayor Bloomberg without his coat you see his monogram on his white shirt. I think that it reinforces his image that he's a rich guy, and you're not.

I think that a hidden monogram is cool. I have also seen mongrams hidden under the label.

Visible monograms call attention to yourself which is contrary to the idea of being well dressed. (Remember Beau Brummell's dictum that if someone turns his head to see your clothes then you are not well dressed.)


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I would say as an exception that a white monogram on a white shirt some place other than the cuff can be pretty cool.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I like them inside the collar instead of the maker's advertisement.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that monograms are a bit too showy, myself. 

However, if you really want one, there are far worse fashion sins.


----------



## Rolo (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm of two minds on this issue . . . 

Sometimes it is pulled off and sometimes it isn't.

A monogram on an ill-fitting, oxford cloth, button-down shirt screams "buy me a tie with golfers or ducks on it".

Other's, however, are able to pull off a monogram with style. But, it has to be a part of a total package.

If I have a shirt monogrammed, it is on the inside yoke or on the front left below the waist. In other words, they're there, but they don't show because I don't want to be in category one and I usually don't dress formally enough to pull off category 2.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

What about on the left sleeve, outboard side, 'round-about the elbow or a little lower?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*shirt monogram*

I wear only French cuff shirts with the left cuff monogramed in small block letters. I am now retired, but ran my own business for 25 years. I never heard an ill word about wearing French cuffs or having monograms. I probably wouuld have continued this practice if I had heard negative comments since I would never dress to pacify the opinion of others. I can say with surety that I have had many opening coversations with women who commented on the French cuffs and links or the mogram.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

I wear a monogram on a large portion of my dress shirts - on the lower left hand side, slightly above the waiste. This started when I was young and lived at home. It was done to distinguish my shirts from my father's and brothers'. I continued it when I lived at home for a few months shortly after college. I guess I just continued the practice. Now, I almost feel like I am wearing someone else's shirt if its not on there.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

acidicboy said:


> i have my dress shirts monogrammed and i don't really mind coz: a. its free anyway, and b. i just damn feel like it.


I don't give a crap about whether they're free or not but the reason you wear them is the only damn reason to do so. FTW!

​


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

For 25 years I have buying custom shirts by Pearly Gates in the same basic style: french cuffs, inverted pleat back and monogram undercased, left hand side, six buttons down above the belt line, contrasting color thread and with a variety of collars.
ghw


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I don't give a crap about whether they're free or not but the reason you wear them is the only damn reason to do so. FTW!
> 
> ​


Nice conversational piece

I also agree. 
Though, not with the link cuffs


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I don't give a crap about whether they're free or not but the reason you wear them is the only damn reason to do so. FTW!
> 
> ​


What does ASK stand for?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Howard said:


> What does ASK stand for?


Alexander S. Kabbaz


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

About half of my shirts are monogrammed, all on the sleeve. I've always taken it as an option if it's available when I purchase, but it's never been important enough to me to take a shirt in just for that.

Anytime anyone's ever commented on my monograms, I've always said that they're a hint in case I ever forget my name. Never heard anything negative, but I wouldn't stop wearing them if I did. Although I like knowing "the rules", I don't always follow them. Bottom line is, I dress for me.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

IMHO, having your monogram on your shirt is no different than having that polo rider, allegator or penguin on it. Pretentious and affected, indicating a high degree of insecurity about your sense of style.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I get a monogram inside the yoke - satisfies my need for personalizing everything, while not being gauche and displaying my initials on my cuff or stomach


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

I, too, have always worn monograms on the left side of the shirt front, slightly above the waist. Don't know how I started doing that 30 years ago, because I didn't know much about clothing then. But I was always fascinated by how the Japanese monogrammed their shirts (I commuted between Washington & Tokyo in a previous life) -- about 4 inches below the shoulder on the sleeve. I think that showed that it was done before the shirt was sewn, and therefore that the shirt was bespoke, as all well-dressed Japanese men's shirts were. But it was also never visible with the jacket on.

steve


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

I like to get my monograms done in the same color as the shirt. It is invisible to others, but adds an extra artisan touch that I can enjoy when the shirt arrives (I get mine hidden on the body).

Although I don`t get my shirts done this way, I like seeing people with monograms on their cuffs too (that are not invisible). The monograms look like an extra accessory, like a cuff link, and look nice.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Alezander Kabbaz said:


> I don't give a crap about whether they're free or not but the reason you wear them is the only damn reason to do so. FTW!


looking back at my post, i have to say you're absolutely right, alex 



Howard said:


> What does ASK stand for?


its either a. Alexander S. Kabbaz, or b. ASS KICKER


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Alexander S. Kabbaz


Thanks.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

*Personalizing your dress shirt with your initials? If so, where? If not, bad taste?*

Mono gram...I noticed a colleage making a comment that was somewhat derog towards someone who had the initial cuff. Your thoughts?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

This is an oft-discussed topic, with opinions rather divided. Here's the most recent discussion on this subject:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58959


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

medwards said:


> This is an oft-discussed topic, with opinions rather divided. Here's the most recent discussion on this subject:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58959


MY bad, I just searched that very post.
Thank you though.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Will said:


> I like them inside the collar instead of the maker's advertisement.


My shirtmaker does this. He also adds the date of birth (of the shirt), which is quite handy.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

Martinis at 8 said:


> ...However, hidden nametags are okay.
> 
> M8


Dont know why but this came to mind when I read that...

I guess it conjured up ideas of something small and inconspicuous.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

I have many -- but not all -- of my shirts monogramed. My preferred location is somewhere unseen ... such as the shirttail.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Ticky-tacky, tasteless, classless, nouveau riche....*

..monogramming is useful only for those with early Alzheimers who sometimes forget who they are.

Remember true taste and class always speak in a Sotto Voce....


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

tasteful one said:


> ..monogramming is useful only for those with early Alzheimers who sometimes forget who they are.
> 
> Remember true taste and class always speak in a Sotto Voce....


Very Nice.

Pray Tell, in what voice do manners and the gentleman speak?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

FIHTies said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Pray Tell, in what voice do manners and the gentleman speak?


Thank you.


----------

